# Thế nào là da đà điểu thật và cách phân biệt chúng



## duseovntop (27/11/21)

Thế nào là da đà điểu thật và cách phân biệt chúng Sở hữu những sản phẩm da đà điểu cao cấp không chỉ bền đẹp mà còn khẳng định đẳng cấp của bạn. Chính vì thế, công ty sản xuất giỏ quà tết việc lựa chọn được những sản phẩm da thật là điều vô cùng quan trọng. Và bí quyết phân biệt da đà điểu thật giả chỉ trong 5 phút dưới đây chắc chắc sẽ giúp ích nhiều cho bạn trong quá trình chọn đồ. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cùng với da cá sấu, da trăn, da bò,… da đà điểu cũng là một loại da cao cấp mà giá thành lại rẻ hơn khá nhiều. Chính vì lẽ đó, những sản phẩm từ da đà điểu ngày càng được các tín đồ thời trang nhiều hơn cả. Giá tốt, chất lượng cao cấp là lý do khiến khiến chất liệu này bị làm nhái, sản xuất giỏ đựng quà tếtlàm giả vô cùng nhiều trên thị trường để tạo ra lợi nhuận cao mà không quan tâm đến đạo đức của người bán hàng. Chính bởi điều này, người tiêu dùng cần phải tỉnh táo và có đầy đủ kiến thức để có thể phân biệt tốt đâu là da đà điểu thật, đâu là da đà điểu giả. Cùng tham khảo bài viết dưới đây để hiểu rõ thêm nhé. Kiến thức về da đà điểu Da đà điểu là một loại da cao cấp có giá thành tương đối dễ chịu so với các loại da khác như da bò, da cá sấu. Chính vì lẽ đó, những sản phẩm từ da đà điểu ngày càng được các tín đồ thời trang ưa chuộng. Da đà điểu có độ bền đẹp, giá tốt nhưng nhiều đơn vị kinh doanh muốn chuộc lợi đã tìm mọi cách để làm sản phẩm giả và tung ra thị trường. Chính bởi điều này, người tiêu dùng cần phải tỉnh táo và có đầy đủ kiến thức để có thể phân biệt tốt đâu là da đà điểu thật, đâu là da đà điểu giả. Có một điều chắc chắn là đồ giả thì lúc nào cũng là đồ giả và luôn có những yếu điểm để nhận biết, và đồ da đà điểu cũng vậy. Dưới con mắt và kinh nghiệm của một tín đồ da chân chính thì mọi người có thể phân biệt da đà điểu dựa trên các tiêu chí: Phân biệt da đà điểu theo 2 phần sau 1. Phần da chân – Da chân đà điểu thật: Đặc điểm nổi bật nhất của một chiếc túi hay ví da đà điểu thật đó là cấu trúc vảy được xếp theo từng lớp. Vảy lớn thường cứng và sáng bóng một cách tự nhiên xếp song song và khít trên một đường thẳng. Nếu quan sát kĩ sẽ nhận thấy những khoảng cách hở ở giữa các lớp vảy. – Da chân đà điểu giả: Đối với các sản phẩm được làm từ da chân đà điểu công nghiệp sẽ không thấy được những dấu hiệu đặc trưng như da thật. Vẫn có các lớp vảy nhưng khe giữa các vảy sẽ không có được sự tự nhiên hoặc không nhìn thấy được khoảng cách đó. – Da thân đà điểu thật: Với những sản phẩm được làm bằng da thật, bạn có thể dễ dàng nhận thấy các lớp chấm tròn của lỗ chân lông hơi nghiêng trên bề mặt da. Ở giữa lỗ chân lông thường có một lỗ đâm thủng qua lớp da trên lỗ đó, đây chính là dấu vết nơi sợi lông mọc xuyên qua da. Chúng được bố trí vô cùng đều trên bề mặt sản phẩm và nhìn khá bắt mắt. Mặt khác, do cấu trúc da nên khi tiến hành nhuộm màu, các nốt này thường có màu đậm hơn so với màu chung của các sản phẩm. – Da thân đà điểu giả: Đối với da giả khi sản xuất sẽ bị tác động bởi lực ép vuông góc với bề mặt của da. Vì vậy sẽ không nhìn thấy được những lỗ chân lông trên bề mặt hoặc có cũng rất mờ nhạt. Da đà điểu thật có bền không? Cách bảo quản da đà điểu tốt nhất Rất nhiều người thắc mắc không biết da đà điểu có bền không. Với đặc tính của da đà điểu khá dày, cứng và khô nhưng chúng lại có chứa một lớp mỡ đặc biệt tạo độ mềm và bóng trên bề mặt nên không bị gãy. Chính vì thế, độ bền của da đà điểu được xếp trên cả da bò. Hơn nữa, da đà điểu có nhiều lỗ chân lông nên rất thoáng khí, ít bị mốc. Khi chọn mua và sử dụng sản phẩm được làm từ da đà điểu, ngoài việc biết cách phân biệt đồ thật, giả thì mọi người cần biết cách bảo quản để tăng tuổi thọ cho sản phẩm. Để làm được điều đó bạn cần ghi nhớ: Luôn để đồ được làm từ da ở nơi khô ráo, thoáng mát, tránh làm ướt hoặc tiếp xúc trực tiếp với nhiệt độ cao. Không để đồ da trong cốp xe, hạn chế tiếp xúc với hơi xăng, dầu. Khi sản phẩm bị ướt nên dùng khăn bông thấm nước và để khô tự nhiên. Tuyệt đối không được sấy hoặc phơi dưới trời nắng. Lời kết Hãy bỏ túi kinh nghiệm nhỏ này của chuyên mục và giá sổ bìa da cao cấp áp dụng khi mua sắm bất kỳ nơi đâu để tránh mua phải hàng giả, hàng nhái nhé các bạn thân yêu. Ngoài ra bạn cũng có tìm một số loại da khác cũng được ưa chuộng để làm phụ kiện thắt lưng, giày, ví,… như da cá sấu, da bò và đừng quên tham khảo cách phân biệt da cá sấu thật giả để có thêm kiến thức mua sắm nhé.


----------

